# Travel to Wisconsin Dell area



## jkb (Jul 8, 2020)

Have week scheduled for 1st week of August.  Hesitant to go due to Covid-19 pandemic.  Have talked to resort - they say its ok but WI county websites say threat is moderate-high to high.  Anyone from the Wisconsin Dell area care to offer opinion/advice about danger for 67 year old with health issues & a healthy 69 year old?  Thanks.


----------



## louisianab (Jul 8, 2020)

jkb said:


> Have week scheduled for 1st week of August.  Hesitant to go due to Covid-19 pandemic.  Have talked to resort - they say its ok but WI county websites say threat is moderate-high to high.  Anyone from the Wisconsin Dell area care to offer opinion/advice about danger for 67 year old with health issues & a healthy 69 year old?  Thanks.


We are also going around that time. If you are planning on going to all of the touristy attractions (duck boats, etc), not wearing a mask and dining inside, I would say no go. We are planning on cooking in the condo, doing outside water parks if they aren't busy and not dining inside anywhere. I think you have to look at your activities more than the area you are in. Also I am assuming you are driving there, I don't think flying is a good idea with those risk factors. (We live in the Midwest in an area that is equivalent and also filled with tourists, so day to day have gotten pretty good at avoiding people)


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 8, 2020)

First I live here and we are older than you.  
where are you staying?
there are things to do outside that should be safe
many restaurants have outside dining
someone mentioned water parks, we stopped doing them A long time ago.   I am sure they would be crowded. In fact there are police calls to both mt Olympus and Kalahari for fights.  If you intend to come here for waterparks, I would not advise it. 
a boat ride, a nature area, golf, and many other things would be safe.


----------



## nkldavy (Jul 9, 2020)

We were there 15 - 18 June.  Felt fine with mostly the usual WI precautions outside the larger cities.   Went to Embers on Monday night as usual and sat at bar.  Tuesday evening at Mama's Garage bar.


----------



## dmbrand (Jul 10, 2020)

This is the link to the Sauk County website.....   https://www.co.sauk.wi.us/publichealth/coronavirus#7.7 Update

The cases are rising, as is everywhere right now, but not overwhelming the hospitals.  We live in state, and wouldn’t be concerned about visiting.  They have fewer cases than our county.  Be cautious, and enjoy the outdoor areas.


----------



## jkb (Jul 13, 2020)

We will be staying at Tamarak Resort (Festiva) on Xanadu Rd.  Will be driving from Pittsburgh, PA area.  We are used to wearing masks here anytime we are out so that won't change.  Haven't done any indoor dining here yet - only outside seating once, otherwise take-out & at home cooking.  Don't plan on going to waterparks.  Main interest is animals and nature - easier hiking - no strenuous rock climbing (Ha-ha).  Plan on doing all the animal & bird exhibits.

Thanks for all the above info.  Please add more if you think of anything more.  JB


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2020)

jkb said:


> We will be staying at Tamarak Resort (Festiva) on Xanadu Rd.  Will be driving from Pittsburgh, PA area.  We are used to wearing masks here anytime we are out so that won't change.  Haven't done any indoor dining here yet - only outside seating once, otherwise take-out & at home cooking.  Don't plan on going to waterparks.  Main interest is animals and nature - easier hiking - no strenuous rock climbing (Ha-ha).  Plan on doing all the animal & bird exhibits.
> 
> Thanks for all the above info.  Please add more if you think of anything more.  JB



There are some good hiking trails at Mirror Lake State Park. It is very close to where you are staying. We used to live a about three miles from the resort you are staying at.


----------



## dmbrand (Jul 14, 2020)

We drove to the Dells a few days ago. Crowds are far smaller than normal this time of year, understandably. We brought a lunch, and ate at Mirror Lake State Park. There is plenty of space to comfortably distance from others. We also stopped in town at Grateful Shed Truckyard for a drink; there is a giant outside seating area, with food trucks inside a large building that provide a variety of dinner choices. We felt fine there without masks; which we saw nearly no one wearing.

The state parks require a sticker to enter, and they need to be purchased online beforehand, as the entrances are not being staffed. We have one, but to be honest, it doesn’t appear that it is being enforced. Also, Dells of the Wisconsin River natural area is closed for the season. Nearby Devil’s Lake is open though; good hiking there. If Wollersheim Winery is open, it is a fun side trip. Our first timeshare unit was at Tamarack, and we enjoyed staying there.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 14, 2020)

dmbrand said:


> We drove to the Dells a few days ago. Crowds are far smaller than normal this time of year, understandably. We brought a lunch, and ate at Mirror Lake State Park. There is plenty of space to comfortably distance from others. We also stopped in town at Grateful Shed Truckyard for a drink; there is a giant outside seating area, with food trucks inside a large building that provide a variety of dinner choices. We felt fine there without masks; which we saw nearly no one wearing.
> 
> The state parks require a sticker to enter, and they need to be purchased online beforehand, as the entrances are not being staffed. We have one, but to be honest, it doesn’t appear that it is being enforced. Also, Dells of the Wisconsin River natural area is closed for the season. Nearby Devil’s Lake is open though; good hiking there. If Wollersheim Winery is open, it is a fun side trip. Our first timeshare unit was at Tamarack, and we enjoyed staying there.


Wish I had known you were in dells


----------



## Cornell (Jul 14, 2020)

Love Mirror Lake State Park & Ishnala!


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Love Mirror Lake State Park & Ishnala!



Love Ishnala. We would always go a few times a year.


----------



## Cornell (Jul 14, 2020)

slip said:


> Love Ishnala. We would always go a few times a year.


Ranks up there with one of the top 10 meals / dining experiences I've had in my life.  Just a gorgeous property and views.  So "Wisconsin".


----------



## dmbrand (Jul 14, 2020)

The thought crossed my mind, @rapmarks, but this was a short trip to hand off my daughter’s cat....we were cat sitting. We also have more day to day exposure to the virus, so we keep to ourselves or our “bubble/pod,” so as not to unwittingly pass the virus to others.  But, for sure, I will let you know next time it looks like we will be in the same area.


----------



## viking221 (Jul 14, 2020)

jkb said:


> Have week scheduled for 1st week of August.  Hesitant to go due to Covid-19 pandemic.  Have talked to resort - they say its ok but WI county websites say threat is moderate-high to high.  Anyone from the Wisconsin Dell area care to offer opinion/advice about danger for 67 year old with health issues & a healthy 69 year old?  Thanks.


I own at the Tamarack Peppertree here in Wisconsin Dells. I play tennis there every Wednesday and Thursday night. I live here in the Dells. Everything is fine here, don't be scared off by what you are getting in posts. Fights at Kalahari, etc. Stupid comments. So what if there was a drunk who got escorted out. Big deal, it happens in any place, not just there. Our favorite eating places is Buffalo Phils and Moosejaw. Plenty of room and distancing. great ribs, pizza, and craft drinks. Beautiful places too to walk around and enjoy the interior. Fine dining:  None better than Jimmy's Del-Bar, a must for fine dining. Casual dress but it's elegant and anything on the menu is fabulous. Plenty to do walking around downtown to see all the shops. Plenty of nature if that's what you want. Every business, including your Tamarack stay, has flyers and brochures of all the businesses and places to go and see. Enjoy your time.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 14, 2020)

dmbrand said:


> The thought crossed my mind, @rapmarks, but this was a short trip to hand off my daughter’s cat....we were cat sitting. We also have more day to day exposure to the virus, so we keep to ourselves or our “bubble/pod,” so as not to unwittingly pass the virus to others.  But, for sure, I will let you know next time it looks like we will be in the same area.


I just got the state park pass online, I didn't know the entrances were unmanned.   thanks


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 14, 2020)

viking221 said:


> I own at the Tamarack Peppertree here in Wisconsin Dells. I play tennis there every Wednesday and Thursday night. I live here in the Dells. Everything is fine here, don't be scared off by what you are getting in posts. Fights at Kalahari, etc. Stupid comments. So what if there was a drunk who got escorted out. Big deal, it happens in any place, not just there. Our favorite eating places is Buffalo Phils and Moosejaw. Plenty of room and distancing. great ribs, pizza, and craft drinks. Beautiful places too to walk around and enjoy the interior. Fine dining:  None better than Jimmy's Del-Bar, a must for fine dining. Casual dress but it's elegant and anything on the menu is fabulous. Plenty to do walking around downtown to see all the shops. Plenty of nature if that's what you want. Every business, including your Tamarack stay, has flyers and brochures of all the businesses and places to go and see. Enjoy your time.


thanks for the stupid posts comment.  never saw as many fights broken up as this year, probably due to being locked in for coronovirus, and really low rates at Mt Olympus, attracting a rough crowd.  Most locals avoid it. but if two people in upper sixties want to go to a crowded waterpark during the coronovirus, I hope they enjoy it.


----------



## viking221 (Jul 15, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> thanks for the stupid posts comment.  never saw as many fights broken up as this year, probably due to being locked in for coronovirus, and really low rates at Mt Olympus, attracting a rough crowd.  Most locals avoid it. but if two people in upper sixties want to go to a crowded waterpark during the coronovirus, I hope they enjoy it.


"stupid" post?  My post was stupid?  shame on you for belittling someone else. What makes your post the "law"?  Nick, owner of Mt O has been a friend of mine for 20 years. He frequented my restuarant nightclub in the Dells. He runs a great place. For you to say it's a rough crowd is uncalled for and my post was not stupid. shame on you. Plus you are some sort of "elite' member of this as I see on your profile picture. Shame on you.  bob from Wisconsin Dells


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 15, 2020)

viking221 said:


> "stupid" post?  My post was stupid?  shame on you for belittling someone else. What makes your post the "law"?  Nick, owner of Mt O has been a friend of mine for 20 years. He frequented my restuarant nightclub in the Dells. He runs a great place. For you to say it's a rough crowd is uncalled for and my post was not stupid. shame on you. Plus you are some sort of "elite' member of this as I see on your profile picture. Shame on you.  bob from Wisconsin Dells


No you said my post was stupid, quote stupid comments. I am not calling you stupid, those were your words.  And is afraid that the words about mt Olympus are repeated all over town.


----------



## jkb (Jul 17, 2020)

How do I go about getting a state park pass?  

Another question - when I was researching the Dells, I found something about a 'Bavarian Village' with a Glockenspiel in downtown Wisconsin Dells.  When I asked the resort people, they knew nothing about it.  Does anyone know anything about it & if yes, do they have German restaurants?

Thanks to everyone above for your advice on favorite places to hike & favorite restaurants.  We really appreciate it.  I do think we are going to do this trip (have cancelled 2 already this year).  We are ready!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2020)

I don’t know about the other one you mentioned but check out Sprecker’s, you may be interested in that one.

http://sprecherspub.com/


----------



## dmbrand (Jul 18, 2020)

Below is the link with information for the pass:

https://dnr.wi.gov/topic/parks/admission.html 

Unless it recently changed, park stickers are available by phone only.  They will email a receipt to you that can be used as proof of purchase, in the event that the sticker doesn’t arrive in time.

If you are into the history of the Dells and if it is open, consider a stop at the H.H. Bennett Studio. Combine it with an upper dells boat tour to see why this area became a destination.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 18, 2020)

jkb said:


> How do I go about getting a state park pass?
> 
> Another question - when I was researching the Dells, I found something about a 'Bavarian Village' with a Glockenspiel in downtown Wisconsin Dells.  When I asked the resort people, they knew nothing about it.  Does anyone know anything about it & if yes, do they have German restaurants?
> 
> Thanks to everyone above for your advice on favorite places to hike & favorite restaurants.  We really appreciate it.  I do think we are going to do this trip (have cancelled 2 already this year).  We are ready!!!


That was removed a few years ago and the building was bought last year and all the shops will be gone.
are you a resident of Wisconsin or do you have a car registered in Wisconsin, that is how you can get the pass and you can do it online.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 18, 2020)

[/QUOTE]


slip said:


> I don’t know about the other one you mentioned but check out Sprecker’s, you may be interested in that one.
> 
> http://sprecherspub.com/


sprechers just reopened last week.  We decided to go early for the fish fry.  They are doing a good business.  They have cut the menu way back. They said they are short staffed, as are most of the businesses in the dells.  The operations manager bought the restaurant


----------



## jkb (Jul 20, 2020)

Too bad about Bavarian Village - I am of German descent (not husband) but we love all things German, esp food.
We rec'd flyers from the Visitors' center for Moosejaw & Sprechers.  We will get the state park admission pass as soon as hubby says 'yes' to the trip.  I'm a 'go' for sure.  Definitely will hike Mirror Lake State Park & Devil's Lake.  Ishnala - pricey!  But will try it once for the German beer.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 20, 2020)

jkb said:


> Too bad about Bavarian Village - I am of German descent (not husband) but we love all things German, esp food.
> We rec'd flyers from the Visitors' center for Moosejaw & Sprechers.  We will get the state park admission pass as soon as hubby says 'yes' to the trip.  I'm a 'go' for sure.  Definitely will hike Mirror Lake State Park & Devil's Lake.  Ishnala - pricey!  But will try it once for the German beer.  Thanks everyone!


We just hiked mirror lake today and walked over to ishnala. Very nice hike. Going to devils lake tomorrow.
apply for pass online and print it.  No one at entrance.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 22, 2020)

I wanted to tell the original poster that the glockenspiel is still working on the hour.  The building is under construction with only the glockenspiel, the bowling alley, and a Carr Valley Cheese shop open.
we went to Devils Lake yesterday, did a long hike.  It was pretty busy.  I noticed the blockades off to the side.  I would try to get there early.  I also noticed out of state plates in the parking lot. 
diwntown Baraboo had many nice shops opened, mask required


----------



## jkb (Jul 24, 2020)

Thank you for the info on the Glockenspiel.  We will definitely check it out!


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 24, 2020)

Noah’s ark general manager fired for sending letter to county commissioners on Noah’s ark stationary calling Covid a phantom hoax, Stating no deaths from it since March, and stating wearing a mask is sign of the beast. This was on the baraboo scanner website.  It was okay to say it but not to speak for the company.


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 14, 2021)

I know I haven't been up in a few months, but since when do the Dells look like this?





That's from the RCI splash page today.


----------



## Cornell (Jan 14, 2021)

scootr5 said:


> I know I haven't been up in a few months, but since when do the Dells look like this?
> 
> View attachment 31103
> 
> That's from the RCI splash page today.


LOL That’s the Chicago River when Chicago was a nice place


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 14, 2021)

Definitely not the Dells. 
Nosh’s ark ended up closing down after one month due to employees having COVID. 
Tommy Bartlett’s water show closed permanently
Most special events canceled in 2020 even Wozhawa 
Most restaurants understaffed all season


----------

